# Serendipity Ridge - Betty kidded!



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Betty (our third out of five) kidded this afternoon. :leap:  Finally I got to see one and it was amazing. But, would you believe - another buckling :kidblue: - third in a row! I am loving the surprise of colours coming out of does that are all mostly white. It's so cool. Now I know for sure I am addicted. 

BTW who says that twins are the most common - all singles so far here (all :kidblue: too :hair: ).
The colour of the pics is a bit off because I took them with my camera phone and it is a wet and rainy Spring day here.
Still with back leg inside, she gave birth sitting down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - beautiful big boy 

Singles are not uncommon with first timers and for other reasons. Did you own the does when bred?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is nice..... congrats :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Stacey, they were bred when we bought them.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:stars: Awww Pretty boy! Congratulations!!

BUT I hope your last two doe's give you Girls! Wishing PINK for you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww soooooooooooooooo cute!!!! Congrats! I just LOVE bucklings.... I get soooo bonded to them my husband has to just say no when they are born or else I'd probably keep every last one. :slapfloor: Here's hoping you get some doelings to keep though!!!! ray: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a big boy!!! Awesome that you got to see him come into the world too!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

What breed(s) is the baby? I have one that looks so similar to it, and I have no idea what he is


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I knew! The parents were sold to us as Boer cross. A few people have suggested the cross is Saanen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love his color! Congrats on getting to see your first kidding! BTW, your doe kinda looks like mine, and I was told she is possibly a kiko cross. She's white too <her name is Snow White heh>.


----------

